# 12 or 20 gauge



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have shot 20 gauges all my life. I have turkey hunted with 12 gauge 3 in magnums and hate the thought of pulling the trigger. Is a 20 ga. suffice for yotes at 50 yards and down. I understand shot capacity and load difference. I have always carried a rifle but there have been many times a shot gun would have been nice. While we are talking about it 2 3/4" vs 3". I feel number 4 or 5 shot would be efficent but would like to here opinions.


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I took out a yote at 30 yds with a XF choke and a 3 inch nubmer 5 turkey load in my 20 ga. when he tried to eat my decoy. ..........even toough it worked i would not consider it as a yote killer past the 30 yd range.


----------

